# Freeman 33



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Has anyone gone out in one of these? I know there are a few in Venice, but didn't know if there are any around OB pensacola area.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Back in march, I fished on the one that sank out of venice a few weeks ago. The captain seemed like he wanted to show us how well his boat ran in choppy seas (3-5') so we ran 85% of the day. It was pretty rough at 50 kts, not too bumpy but seemed to want to jerk side to side. It fished pretty good for the little time we slowed down. Judging from that trip, I wouldnt have one. But, that was only one trip.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

So......it was "pretty rough" running 50 knots in 3-5's??

Just wondering, because the 32 Everglades, 32 Contender and various others I've been in would beat your a$$ off running like that in 3-5's.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Lyin Too, you have to ride in other cat boats. They all jerk in rough seas, that is the nature of the beast. They do not roll like a mono hull boat does when side ways on a wave, they bite and cut into the wave, thus the jerking motion.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

twin vee's/ catboats ride better than monohull boats. They dont pound and beat you to death like a monohull does. Unless your in a 33'+ monohull then it plows.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> So......it was "pretty rough" running 50 knots in 3-5's??
> 
> Just wondering, because the 32 Everglades, 32 Contender and various others I've been in would beat your a$$ off running like that in 3-5's.


Haha! That's what I was thinking.

I have never ridden on one and the only one's I've seen were in Venice. From what I have heard they are one of the finest boats built. They are very fast and ride incredibly well, fit and finish is very good. And they come with a hell of a price tag!

This is for sure, one of the best looking boats I've ever seen!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah. I'm anxious to see the 28 when it gets finished. I don't know how much difference there would be between the two though. Probably a loss of beam and fuel capacity. Unless there is a huge price difference, the 33 would be the way to go.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Check out the Ameracat 31' on their website.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't seen a Freeman but I would like to look at one. There seems to be a few Seacats, Glacier Bays, Prokats and Worldcats around. It used to be that you rarely saw a power cat here. There was something about the sinking of the Freeman Looney Tuna out of Venice on the Hull Truth. He hit some kind of pipe in bad weather.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

He hit an old oil well head in 20 ft. of water. He was running from a storm.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

Im anticipating the arrival of a freeman 33 in feb 2012 on dauphin island, al. The next closest freman(s) to my knowledge is venice, then south florida. The freeman is a sweet ride. I currently have a 26 glacier bay(for sale i might add) and the extra length and beam on the freeman give it superior cruising characteristics. Ive thoroughly enjoyed my glacier bay and believe it second to none in terms of layout for fishability and diving


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You ordered one?


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

yes. sent in a deposit about a month ago. i think the one before mine is being delivered in november. im pretty stoked for next season!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome! Is he sending you any build pics?


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

he hasnt started it yet. i suppose he would if asked. i dont think he will start it til early to mid november ill post some pics of mine when i get it


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i rode in joshes that sunk back in jan or feb it was at least 7-9 feet when we left venice marina we did not see any other boats out all day we were running 37


----------

